# Avery Ruff Stand?



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Do any of you guys use an Avery Ruff Stand? They look nice, but they sure are expensive. Are they worth the money?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

It all depends on the type of hunting that you are doing. If you hunt a little piece of water that is knee high or a little more, it is nice to be able to get your pup out of it between retrieves.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a similar spot that I hunt where the water is about knee high where we set up because there is about 50 yds of cattails around the pond. It works awesome for these spots because it allows you to hunt where the ducks are and still keep your dog with you and give them a spot to rest.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I like the Sport stand better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AF-1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone used any homemade contraptions that have worked well?


----------

